# SPECIAL ON ALL COLOR 13'' AND 14''



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

OG WIRE WHEELS INC 
17322 MILROY PL 
SANTA FE SPRINGS , CA 90670
PH # 562-926-4444
FAX#562-926-4760
[email protected]
myspace.com/etr82381

13'' and 14'' ne color on spokes set of 4 wheels and accy $340.00 plus shipping
gold spokes $370.00 set with accessories


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

OG WIRE WHEELS INC 
17322 MILROY PL 
SANTA FE SPRINGS , CA 90670
PH # 562-926-4444
FAX#562-926-4760
[email protected]
myspace.com/etr82381

13'' and 14'' ne color on spokes set of 4 wheels and accy $340.00 plus shipping
gold spokes $370.00 set with accessories


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

make sure you want to change the color of your car before ordering powdercoated from these guys, cuz theyll come the wrong color :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Dec 11 2007, 01:12 PM~9427590
> *OG WIRE WHEELS INC
> 17322 MILROY PL
> SANTA FE SPRINGS , CA 90670
> ...


wow ....is that you oscar ?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

na bro its ely


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Dec 11 2007, 05:40 PM~9428277
> *make sure you want to change the color of your car before ordering powdercoated from these guys, cuz theyll come the wrong color :uh:
> *


Word, I bought a set of knock off's with the tool and they sent the wrong knock offs and tool :angry: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i ordered some blue ones, matched perfect :dunno:
never had a problem with any OGs ive ordered.


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

i ordered a set and picked the color on the website and it wasnt even close to the color they sent me and they wouldnt make good on them :thumbsdown:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

the color that we have on r web side it's only to c wat we cant do with the color 
i dont know ......... do you know it all depends on the setup of you computer


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

a shade or two i could understand, but the was a totally different color. i ordered a BROWN and got a BRIGHT YELLOW! and i should be clearly stated on the website, dont not order from these colors. if you dont have the colors on the website, then you shouldnt even show them!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

you just do color spokes? Can u do the hubs too? Sure better be a damn good price and product, with the feedback ur gettin im skepticle:uh:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

O.G. Wire Wheel and its team's commitment to honest and *friendly customer service is the hub of the company's goals of delivering customer satisfaction *for outstanding quality and affordability. :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Dec 11 2007, 06:26 PM~9428676
> *a shade or two i could understand, but the was a totally different color. i ordered a BROWN and got a BRIGHT YELLOW! and i should be clearly stated on the website, dont not order from these colors. if you dont have the colors on the website, then you shouldnt even show them!
> *


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 11 2007, 07:34 PM~9428739
> *OH SHIT THOSE WERE SUPPOSE TOO BE BROWN..... :uh:
> *


yup


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Dec 11 2007, 06:34 PM~9428752
> *yup
> *


I AINT GONNA EVEN FRONT, THEY DID SOME RIMS FOR ONE OF THE HOMIES AND IT WAS SUPPOSED TOO BE A MIXED WHITE AND MAGENTA MIXED SPOKES, NOT ONLY WHERE THE SPOKES WRONG, HE WANTED THE MEGENTA FIRST AND WHITE IN THE BACK, AND IT WAS NOT LIKE THAT. AND THE MAGENTA WAS ACTUALLY PINK, AND THEN THEY WAS TRYING TOO GET ME TOO BUY THEM CAUSE IT WAS CLOSER TOO THE PINK ON MY CADILLAC


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Dec 11 2007, 03:26 PM~9428676
> *a shade or two i could understand, but the was a totally different color. i ordered a BROWN and got a BRIGHT YELLOW! and i should be clearly stated on the website, dont not order from these colors. if you dont have the colors on the website, then you shouldnt even show them!
> *


:banghead:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

pretty bad huh?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn they fuckin' up that bad? I was about to try and order some...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I PERSONALLY THINK THAT THEY ARE GOOD PEOPLE TOO DEAL WITH, FOR MY PERSPECTIVE, I WOULD MAKE A CONSERTIVE EFFORT TOO MAKE SURE MY CUSTOMERS WERE HAPPY, NOT BASICALLY SAY, TRY TOO GET THEM SOLD TOO SOMEONE ELSE. NOW MY BOY ROLLING AROUND WITH RIMS HE IS NOT HAPPY WITH. THAT IS NOT GOOD BIZNESS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

OG HAS ALWAYS DONE A GOOD JOB FOR ME OVER THE PAST 3-4 YEARS ....I HAVE HAD A FEW PROBLEMS BUT THEY WHERE THERE TO FIX THEM .....OVER ALL I GIVE THEM A 9 OUT OF 10 .....BUT I AM WONDERING WHY THEY ARE NOW COMING TO LAY-IT-LOW TO TRY AND SELL WHEELS ??????????? MUST BE SLOW I GUESS ? :dunno:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

if they made good on their mistakes that would be good customer service but i guess they dont care to much about pissin the little people off


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Dec 11 2007, 07:32 PM~9429339
> *if they made good on their mistakes that would be good customer service but i guess they dont care to much about pissin the little people off
> *


THE PROBLEM: WHEN YOU HURT ENOUGH LITTLE PEOPLE, THEY BECOME A BIGGER VOICE TOGETHER.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

how about some chrome 13's?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

he just pmed me..guess i wont be ordering from here
WHEELOWNED


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Dec 11 2007, 03:44 PM~9427319
> *OG WIRE WHEELS INC
> 17322 MILROY PL
> SANTA FE SPRINGS , CA 90670
> ...


what kind of special is that. i got that price 20 bucks cheaper shipped to kansas city from homeboyz. stick with a homey you can trust.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Dec 11 2007, 08:59 PM~9430141
> *what kind of special is that. i got that price 20 bucks cheaper shipped to kansas city from homeboyz. stick with a homey you can trust.
> *


THAT IS THE HOMIE PRICE UP!!!!!! :cheesy: 


I MEAN HOOK UP


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 11 2007, 10:16 PM~9430325
> *THAT IS THE HOMIE PRICE UP!!!!!! :cheesy:
> I MEAN HOOK UP
> *


hahahaha


----------



## pacozloloz (Feb 1, 2007)

GUESS THIS THREaD DIDNT WORK OUT WELL FOR OG :0


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765+Dec 11 2007, 06:40 PM~9428277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nosad: :nono:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Dec 11 2007, 04:26 PM~9428676
> *a shade or two i could understand, but the was a totally different color. i ordered a BROWN and got a BRIGHT YELLOW! and i should be clearly stated on the website, dont not order from these colors. if you dont have the colors on the website, then you shouldnt even show them!
> *




Well repaint the car to match your wheels, quit being stubborn. :uh:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Dec 11 2007, 06:59 PM~9430141
> *what kind of special is that. i got that price 20 bucks cheaper shipped to kansas city from homeboyz. stick with a homey you can trust.
> *


 :biggrin: Dude has some real nice prices... SHIPPED, no less...


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

yeah its sounds like a good deal but from all the bad feedback i wouldent buy anything


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 11 2007, 06:45 PM~9429436
> *THE PROBLEM:  WHEN YOU HURT ENOUGH LITTLE PEOPLE, THEY BECOME A BIGGER VOICE TOGETHER.
> *




very true....I've bought through many people (Who essentially are all getting the shit from OG). Its just that some wheel distributers are asking for a bigger cut on top of what OG is asking for.

My last order they didn't even come close to the combination I wanted......they got the color right, but they just did the spokes....I had a bunch of shit I wanted powdercoated. In there defense they did get the order right the SECOND time around.


Previous experience they sent the wrong knock off for a set of rims and no tool for the K.O.



So 0 for 2 for me, other people in my club have had better luck though


----------



## BullBurner (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Dec 12 2007, 05:53 AM~9433476
> *Well repaint the car to match your wheels, quit being stubborn.  :uh:
> *


HAHAHAHA!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

how much for all chrome spokes 14x7 shipped nebraska


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKED REGALS_@Dec 12 2007, 12:17 PM~9434582
> *how much for all chrome spokes 14x7 shipped nebraska
> *


 :twak:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 11 2007, 07:20 PM~9429244
> *OG HAS ALWAYS DONE A GOOD JOB FOR ME OVER THE PAST 3-4 YEARS ....I HAVE HAD A FEW PROBLEMS BUT THEY WHERE THERE TO FIX THEM .....OVER ALL I GIVE THEM A 9 OUT OF 10 .....BUT I AM WONDERING WHY THEY ARE NOW COMING TO LAY-IT-LOW TO TRY AND SELL WHEELS ??????????? MUST BE SLOW I GUESS ?  :dunno:
> *


Just and observation but I'm guessing you show them different numbers than your average joe who got their number out a mag to purchase a set does. It would make sense to keep you happy. :dunno:


----------



## WICKED REGALS (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Dec 12 2007, 12:14 PM~9435540
> *:twak:
> *


ya i know bro i asked him how much for all chrome 14x7 and it was $350 shipped
i can get them for $309 shipped and i here that people had problems with there rims.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

im curious is this the manufactuer (sp?) or a wheel shop?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Dec 17 2007, 06:04 AM~9468421
> *im curious is this the manufactuer (sp?) or a wheel shop?
> *


ITS THE MANUFACTURE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ITS BEST TO DEAL DIRECT WITH THE GUYS THAT DO THERE OWN POWDERCOATING LIKE MYSELF AND HOMEBOYZ ....WHEN I WAS IN TEXAS I HAD DELT WITH OG AND ALLS THEY DID WAS MESS UP ORDER AFTER ORDER
WE PUT EFFORT INTO GETTING YOUR WHEELS MATCHED AS PERFECT AS POSSIBLE


----------



## oldskellwheels (Dec 12, 2007)

:uh: all the Wire wheel companies in los angeles and pomona like galaxy/homeboys...goldstar OG..gboys..krystal...etc
they all used the same powder coated company .... "" Reliable powder coating..
wait except for Golstar


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskellwheels_@Dec 17 2007, 12:27 PM~9470106
> *:uh: all the  Wire wheel companies  in los angeles  and pomona  like  galaxy/homeboys...goldstar  OG..gboys..krystal...etc
> they  all used  the same powder coated  company ....  "" Reliable powder coating..
> wait except for Golstar
> *


not everybody homie


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Dec 17 2007, 09:03 AM~9468992
> *ITS BEST TO DEAL DIRECT WITH  THE GUYS THAT DO THERE OWN POWDERCOATING LIKE MYSELF AND  HOMEBOYZ ....WHEN I WAS IN TEXAS I HAD DELT WITH OG AND ALLS THEY DID WAS MESS UP ORDER AFTER ORDER
> WE PUT EFFORT INTO GETTING YOUR WHEELS MATCHED AS PERFECT AS POSSIBLE
> *


you forgot somebody homeboy :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldskellwheels_@Dec 17 2007, 01:27 PM~9470106
> *:uh: all the  Wire wheel companies  in los angeles  and pomona  like  galaxy/homeboys...goldstar  OG..gboys..krystal...etc
> they  all used  the same powder coated  company ....  "" Reliable powder coating..
> wait except for Golstar
> *


MY POINT EXACTLY FOOL :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

blaaa blaaa


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

i have always order from og wire wheels and never had a problem!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jul 13 2008, 11:09 PM~11081646
> *i have always order from og  wire wheels and never had a problem!!!!!!!!!!
> *



THANKS .... MR. LINCON


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

hey OG

i need some 13x7's gold nipples with gold 3ear k/o... how much shipped to j6k 4b3 canada


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

I also need 13x7's with gold nipples, but with 2 ears knockoffs, how much homie???


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

I also need 13x7's with gold nipples, but with 2 ears knockoffs, how much homie???


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 17 2008, 08:34 PM~11116438
> *I also need 13x7's with gold nipples, but with 2 ears knockoffs, how much homie???
> *



$500.00 + SHIPPING


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Jul 17 2008, 07:38 PM~11116476
> *$500.00 + SHIPPING
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 17 2008, 10:05 PM~11117360
> *
> *


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Dec 11 2007, 03:44 PM~9427319
> *OG WIRE WHEELS INC
> 17322 MILROY PL
> SANTA FE SPRINGS , CA 90670
> ...


STILL GOT THEM GOING FOR THIS HOW MUCH TO 72204


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Jul 9 2008, 10:38 PM~11052576
> *blaaa blaaa
> *


thats not really a back up response to the talk. post what your actual ideas are on what the company could do to remedy the situation for unhappy customers that seem to have gotten the shaft by going through you. its not that difficult to come at the shit talking with something intelligent that shows you actually give a shit instead of posting; "blaaa blaaa".

just my 2 pesos.


----------



## knightmare (Nov 20, 2007)

how much 4 2 14x7 2 14x6 glossy black lip,spokes chrome tips and hub shipped 2 61065


----------



## tonybattle (Dec 21, 2007)

instead of crying about wrong orders, drive to a wheel vendor and buy what you want directly to cut all the bullshit out....iv never seen so many people with hurt vaginas...grow a sack


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonybattle_@Jul 28 2008, 06:29 PM~11200600
> *instead of crying about wrong orders, drive to a wheel vendor and buy what you want directly to cut all the bullshit out....iv never seen so many people with hurt vaginas...grow a sack
> *



:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Dec 11 2007, 05:29 PM~9428696
> *you just do color spokes?  Can u do the hubs too?  Sure better be a damn good price and product, with the feedback ur gettin im skepticle:uh:
> *


get those zeniths u wont b disapointed I was'nt killing the hood


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Dec 11 2007, 04:24 PM~9428652
> *the color that we have on r web side it's only to c wat we cant do  with the color
> i dont know ......... do  you know it all depends  on the setup of you computer
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

HOW COME IF I POST THE TRUTH ABOUT ANOTHER WHEEL SELLER IN THIS FOURM THAT I HAD A LIGIT BEEF WITH THEY LOCK IT OR TAKE IT DOWN BUT EVERY BODYS BITCHIN AND MOANING IN THIS TOPIC AND THEY LET THE BULLSHIT CONTIUE ???????? HE MUST BE SOME KIND OF FUCKIN SAINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:angry: :angry: JUST MY 2CENTS :angry: :angry:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

i dont know this foolio has an attitude and side bust alot reminds me of OLDSMOBILE FANATIC i would just stick to buying from the fools on here that have a good ass rep


----------



## King Krush 79 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Dec 11 2007, 02:44 PM~9427319
> *OG WIRE WHEELS INC
> 17322 MILROY PL
> SANTA FE SPRINGS , CA 90670
> ...


i need some pink spokes,nipplesand dish crome hub and lip and some orange spokes 13' for both shipped to 84118 :biggrin:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Krush 79_@Sep 7 2008, 12:30 PM~11540589
> *i need some pink spokes,nipplesand dish crome hub and lip and some orange spokes 13' for both shipped to 84118 :biggrin:
> *


PM SEND :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

how much for all gold 13's with basecoat red spokes...u know bright blood red

need 2 13x7s
and 2 13x5.5

shipped to 33174


----------



## 1lowcut (Apr 11, 2006)

I ordered a set of chrome 13's from Elie before I read this and he's been real helpfull to me. Got my order quick and just how I asked for it.

Thanks Elie


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

how much for a set all chrome two wing k/o with chips to 75051


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I've dealt with Elie at OG on some colorspokes for a club member, everything turned out great in my case.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 17 2008, 06:54 AM~11623900
> *I've dealt with Elie at OG on some colorspokes for a club member, everything turned out great in my case.
> *



thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowcut_@Sep 16 2008, 05:43 PM~11619526
> *I ordered a set of chrome 13's from Elie before I read this and he's been real helpfull to me. Got my order quick and just how I asked for it.
> 
> Thanks Elie
> *


 you welcome .and thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Sep 16 2008, 10:19 PM~11622391
> *how much for a set all chrome two wing k/o with chips to 75051
> *



PM SEND :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

never had a problem wit eli or my ogs wassup man how much for 13x7 candy blue dish and spokes to 34982 :biggrin:


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

how much for 3 ear chrome k/o w/ chip cut out + hammer shipped to j6k 4b3


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Sep 18 2008, 05:05 AM~11633322
> *never had a problem wit eli or my ogs wassup man how much for 13x7 candy blue dish and spokes to 34982  :biggrin:
> *



PM SEND :biggrin:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Sep 18 2008, 07:08 AM~11633670
> *how much for 3 ear chrome k/o w/ chip cut out + hammer shipped to j6k 4b3
> *



I NEED CITY AND STATE THANKS


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY (Nov 11, 2003)

i guess im invisible...fuck em


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogwirewheels_@Sep 18 2008, 11:22 AM~11634066
> *I NEED CITY AND STATE THANKS
> *



sorry chateauguay quebec canada j6k 4b3


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN LUXURY_@Sep 18 2008, 02:42 PM~11637114
> *i guess im invisible...fuck em
> *


  MY BAD DOGGY PM SEND :biggrin:


----------



## mistahx505 (Nov 16, 2006)

Interested in buying from you guys, lotta good reviews. lookin for qoute on :

14x7 White spokes / Zenith type knock off white chevy chip if possible.. With Tires 1' White Wall - 175/70-14 / Shipped to 88401

I know zenith is probably more , but a knockoff similar. Thanks for your time.


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mistahx505_@Sep 27 2008, 01:39 PM~11715045
> *Interested in buying from you guys, lotta good reviews. lookin for qoute on :
> 
> 14x7 White spokes / Zenith type knock off white chevy chip if possible.. With Tires 1' White Wall - 175/70-14 / Shipped to 88401
> ...


PM SNED :biggrin:


----------

